# Jazzmo’thology Presents: *IMANNI* live! @ Bar 414 Brixton, Sunday 23/3/14.



## Bar 414 (Mar 15, 2014)

Bar 414, Brixton, the SW9 Jazz hub, will be hosting another superb occasion of live music on Sunday 23rd March 2014.

Featuring former (UK eurovision song contestant) **IMAANI** Live! and backed by *The Westly Joseph Collective*.

*Westley Joseph*, (drums) *Dave Ital*, (guitar) *Luke Smith*, (keyboards} & *Orefo Orekwue*, {bass)

Compered by the phenomenal *GLYNIS LEFLORE*

*DJ Lady D*

Showtime: 8pm
Admission: £5 b48pm £10 after.
Photo ID Required

*ETTA’s SEAFOOD KITCHEN* in Pop-Up mode upstairs in the Lounge!

Award winning venue 2013
*Bar 414 Brixton*
414 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, SW9, 8LF. London, UK
Tickets: http://club414.org/calendar/?event=562

HOW TO GET THERE ::
Tube = Brixton (Victoria Line) 1 minute walk
Rail = Brixton (Mainline station) 2 minutes walk

Daytime buses : 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5

Night buses = N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690

Directions: Come out of Brixton tube station and turn left. Walk 100 yards till you see KFC on your left. 
Turn left and walk 100 yards. You have reached your destination on the left.


----------

